
Is there a app for predicting setup-costs(time) using a repo? - Pica_soO
If you fork a project on GitHub and get started with the work, there is always setup cost, which depends upon your system, your knowledge and which is quite hard to predict.
Is the a app for this? 
Something that predicts with your knowledge data, past learning exp speed and how many layers (depth wise) are touched and how many additional components, the total time + average user stuck time ? 
I know this is partially subjective- but maybe...
======
snehesht
if there was one people would use it to hire others.maybe google or facebook
has one internally, but publicly there isn't one as per my knowledge.

